# Upgrade Your Hard Drive to Infinite Size



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Upgrade Your Hard Drive to Infinite Size.



> *A competitor for Dropbox offers a way to seamlessly link your computer to the cloud.*


--Tom


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If they don't know the meaning of the word INFINITE, how much can you trust the rest of what they say?

Marketing Experts again??


----------



## Digiratus (Apr 23, 2011)

Exactly what is it that's tripping you up on the "infinite" part? Seems pretty straightforward to me, as there is never any mention of any limits. In fact, quite the opposite. I have to wonder what it is you read and misinterpreted.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

So if I asked them to store 1,000 exabytes of data they would happily be able to do so?? And that is a finite number.
Words have meanings. It is not up to marketing people to change the meaning of them to suit their campaigns.


----------



## Digiratus (Apr 23, 2011)

I seriously doubt that you have ever had, have now or ever will have a petabyte of data. Your question is childish and irrelevant. Quit trying to be such a troll. It's unseemly.


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

DaveBurnett is right, just a sales pitch for you to buy their service, which is no different than any other storage company on-line, I bet they sell used cars on the weekends also.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sounds like AOL's old sales pitch - "unlimited" connectivity. Then when their servers were flooded, they blamed the users and said that "unlimited" didn't mean having no limit. They also have a special definition for the word "free". 

"Infinite" is a lie that the FTC will someday make them take down. That will be after a few years of meetings and possibly hearings about it.

But, it's a good idea, though not the first of its kind. I already use Wuala the same way. It will hold more than a Gmail drive will, anyway. But I'm still not ready to trust too much to "the cloud". The internet is fragile, and I'm not sure it can really ever be otherwise.

I even have some (unimportant) large programs installed to a "Program Files" folder on the Wuala virtual hard drive. It saves having all that space used on my main drive for mapping and encyclopedia software.


----------



## Digiratus (Apr 23, 2011)

I myself use PetaNDrive. They claim you get a petabyte of storage (and you have to pay for the account) but so far over the last 4 1/2 months I have uploaded 16.6 TB, it's still all there, and I haven't gotten any nasty emails telling me that I'm abusing the service.

Bitcasa, on the other hand is still in beta, and when it goes gold everybody will have to pay for it. I don't think I'd like to go from a "free" service to having to pay for it AFTER I uploaded everything. PetaNDrive was not free, but I don't mind paying for it upfront. And I'm not sure you can use Bitcasa on any device you want. Didn't see anything about that.

Carbonite says "unlimited space" but they charge LOT for it. Guess it's worth it if your data is really safe.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I know Wuala has redundancy in its storage, so that is some comfort. It's not a problem paying a reasonable amount to have safe storage. That's better than "free" with a business model that makes you wonder how they will ever make any money. There have been a lot that have come and gone. X-Drive has been around a long time, too.


----------

